# Hive Paint



## Mikel (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, everyone local here asks me what I use on my hive boxes instead of paint, stains, polyurethane, epoxy, or wax.
First, think microscopic.
Paints are made to wash off, hence to keep looking clean. The powder is the problem, and a big one no one is paying attention to...
Wake up gang.....Paints, even latex is bad news...and to think all these years it has been done...
Imagine your bees taking it into the hive. Proof? look at the pictures of white or color hives...see the removed areas? Where did it go? Problem.
Even on main bee organizational web pictures, look close- notice its gone? Bees pick it up in their pollinized feet and hooks...Duh.
Oil or water stains are not much better, and more toxic. All the rest emit fume and VOCs...not good.
within the last 6 years I found a non-toxic, no VOC product called xxxxxxxx. Its been 7 years now using it. No more paint.
No more paint powder worries, bees seem quite happy and not 'mad' as they once were. Less swarming noticed too as well as better results production wise.
Our boxes are not rotting. The bees seem happy. Healthy. No wax moth issues. A few beetles, but that's normal.
We went from 2 hives to 22 in 5 years...precoated each box before setting out, just don't coat the edge bottoms or the contact to contact areas to prevent sticking.
Happy Camper.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Self cleaning by chalking hasn't been used sense the 50s. As a painting contractor that has been at the game for longer that I want to think about.. There are a lot that you stated that I would like to see a Scientific study on it. Other wise what you stated I would say it is BS. Just my feelings. 
David's Painting and Wallcovering 
David


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

This almost sounds like a "hidden" advertisement?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Mikel--nonsense! And I'm awake enough to see it as such.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 15, 2014)

My-smokepole said:


> Self cleaning by chalking hasn't been used sense the 50s. As a painting contractor that has been at the game for longer that I want to think about.. There are a lot that you stated that I would like to see a Scientific study on it. Other wise what you stated I would say it is BS. Just my feelings.
> David's Painting and Wallcovering
> David


First it's spelled 'since', since the 50s. Actually, Latex Paint is still around. EPA is short listing it this year.
What you are referring to, that you are using is Acrylic based paints. Yes they are not designed to 'caulk-clean', but if you dig deeper, they continue to carry the same mineral contents, but based with Acrylic binders. After a year, these too will 'dust', perhaps not as much as with the older latexes. Since you are a Painter, have you seen an MSDS on Acrylics from a manufacturer? I am sure you have, and have you looked at the bottom middle at the VOC Count per pound....its not zero, and since it is Acrylic, it keeps putting out VOCs during its lifespan of 20 years. Manufacturers are reviewed by EPA and many sources prior to consumer presentation to market.
Everyone is entitled to their feelings.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually I sell Food grade hydraulic oil to industry..


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

So, who sells this product, and what does it cost?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

LeonardS said:


> So, who sells this product, and what does it cost?


HomeDepot sells some of their products, Tricopolymer sealer.
I've used the Cedar-Seal made by them. They make a bunch of other's too.
Nothing special.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm completely confused. Are you trying to say that my bees spend so much time on my oil based painted hives and they're bringing in such substantial loads of paint dust that they are creating endangered colonies? Even with occasional rain, wind, etc? Are you also stating that my bee's somehow avoid other dust tainted surfaces in the area like the thousands of homes, barns, sheds, garages, decks, fences and porches that they fly by all day long? And that other potential pollutants don't exist in the dust that settles on the flowers, trees, grass, branches, cars, boats, vegetables and weeds? Also that for years and years and years, painted hives have produced such toxic dust that this condition finally contributed to the current weakened state of bees across the globe? And finally, are you stating that by simply replacing the exterior coating on the few square feet of surface on my hives, that my bees will somehow not have to worry about the rest of their environment regardless of its makeup? Certainly then, if that's what you mean, some peer reviewed and well known (and respected) studies will show this to be true and somehow, I've missed reading these.

Or, it's not a bad idea to use the suggested product but we don't know for sure if it broadly and with certainty supports the claims presented.

I'll stick with oil (and latex if I have to). I'm not immune to good ideas but I'm reasonably expectant of evidence.


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

I'm good with paint.


----------



## Raskoda (Jun 29, 2013)

This is exactly why I never post. For fear of sounding like a idiot. Paint Powder? Really?


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

Man that first post reminds me of the infomercials I wake up to at 4am.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not seeing it either. My beef with modern paint is that it peels off in flakes. Wish I could get it to stay on long enough to powder.

Few things are as benign as exterior latex. As a guy who grew up in a house painted with not less than 11 layers of leaded paint (which WAS turning to dust) I can say I'm not the least worried by a few latex or acrylic flakes filled with titanium dioxide and some pigments. Bees have a lot more to worry about.

I used to have an Atlas Weatherometer, a Q-Panel QUV weathering machine, and various other paint-torture implements on hand.

I do worry about my wooden top-feeders. I'm planning to use some $15/quart food-grade epoxy to line those (from the Brushy Mountain catalog).


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mikel said:


> Since you are a Painter, have you seen an MSDS on Acrylics from a manufacturer? I am sure you have, and have you looked at the bottom middle at the VOC Count per pound....its not zero, and since it is Acrylic, it keeps putting out VOCs during its lifespan of 20 years.


So where can we see a MSDS sheet for _Hive-Seal_? It does not appear to be available on the manufacturer's website. 
http://agramarketing.com/page/lumber-seal.html


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Or on Home Depot's website. Looks like maybe it is just boiled linseed oil or some similar vegetable oil. In other words, the base for the stain we use on the cabin. Thompson's Water Seal is pretty close to this description.

The stain has a smell for a while, and squirrels, particularly flying squirrels, find it irresistible. They love chewing it off the logs. The only thing that stops them is lead poisoning ... from a pellet rifle.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I _knew_ there was a problem with my honey when it started tasting like Valspar. Now I know what it is! Thanks Mikel!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

JStinson said:


> I _knew_ there was a problem with my honey when it started tasting like Valspar. Now I know what it is! Thanks Mikel!


Valspar duramaxx is my go to paint. So far boxes are still looking great


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Mikel,

Let's see some pics of these hives you sealed with the tripolymer product you mentioned. Especially the ones you sealed 7 years ago. Is it a seal it once and forget it product? Or is there any maintenance and on what schedule? At 15.00 a quart plus shipping, it must be liguid gold.
I imagine that you also have access to the MSDS for the product. Send along a link to that as well.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Price: $49.50

Item Number: HSEAL-G


Introducing Hive Seal! An Eco-Friendly, non-toxic, no VOC, non-hazardous, non-flammable, non-corrosive and non-leaching Tricopolymer Sealant that dries clear. This is a general use, high adhesion coating for sealing beehive boxes both inside and outside. Stabilizes issues with moisture and paint flaking. It can be used as a primer before applying color coat. 1 QUART.

Hummmm Color Coat meh dat's not paint by chance heanh?


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

I am betting that the person that joined Beesource yesterday and his first post sounds like an advertisement is really Michael Berry whose offices are in Johns Creek, Ga. and created this product. 

By the way, here's a MDS on tricopolmer products. If you want to promote a product, either pay Barry for an ad or disclose if you have a vested interest. Being transparent builds credibility. 

http://www.trisealbarrierliquid.en.ecplaza.net


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for adding that useful link and info, _OneEyedRooster_, but I don't find an actual MSDS at the link.

If I _was _the suspicious type, I might wonder whether the 20 different "-Seal" products are all the same mixture with just a customized label slapped on each can.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is the MSDS for lumber seal, I suspect that you are correct Radar, different labels for different cans. 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/1e/1edac6aa-71ee-4a38-a166-bed2ee322014.pdf


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems to be a _miracle _coating ... The quote below is from a Hawaiian distributor. If you follow the link, note the endorsement posted by one "Mike Berry" following this puff piece.


> Tricopolymer technology on a molecular level is natural, biochemical sophistication at it's best. It is a combination of technology, bio-chemical research, and natures own substances in symbiotic perfection. Our Tricopolymer liquid recipe combines high covalent bonds and a long chained matrix of complex, three dimensional webbing. Out of thousands of natural polymers, which scientific studies state will hold up for a human lifetime, six in just the right combination and proper balance was found to achieve an environmentally perfect bio-seal. Out of this technology, years of research and testing, the worlds first Tricopolymer barrier liquid, was created by Mike Berry in 1995. Non-toxic, Organic, made of tree, plant and minerals, with no extra additives, just six organic polymers. It is essentially, a natural, lab created 'skin' for wood, metal, concrete, drywall and most all building materials, which protects them like alligator skin. Under a microscope, the Trycopolymer liquid forms a pyramid matrix, which is known as one of natures perfectly strong patterns. It protects materials from any water issues, solidifies their strength and prolongs their lifespan much longer than materials not treated. The Tricopolymer liquid, under a microscope, is similar to a sheet of flexible concrete drenched with miles of barbed-wire. With high adhesion qualities, Upon drying, it shrinks, tightening and encapsulating the surface, creating a strong, durable, elastomeric, long lasting bio-protectant in which nothing under it can live. It prevents building materials, like engineered wood, pt and borate treated woods, from gassing off and leaching. Inhibiting mold growth and providing superior moisture protection with scientifically tested results, our products are a truly revolutionary eco-primer and sealant coatings.
> 
> http://greenhawaii.com/forum/topics/tricopolymer-technology-for


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

"The Tricopolymer liquid, under a microscope, is similar to a sheet of flexible concrete drenched with miles of barbed-wire."

Too funny!


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I'll avoid that product. Someone on here recently was promoting Ecco Wood Treatment. Any comments on that?


----------

